# Ultra-fine Particles, Particularly Harmful To Health, Can Now Be Traced



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I have often wondered if just getting the visual dust out of my shop was sufficient to give me a healthy environment.
These guiys seem to think not.
Excerpt here: ...follow the link below for more info:

Fine particle emissions have been the subject of heated debate for years. People who live near industrial plants see the smoke being discharged into the atmosphere and wonder how harmful it is. But visible emissions are not always the most harmful. The highest risk is posed by fine dust particles which can easily penetrate the human organism. These ultra-fine particles are difficult to measure, however, because they are less than 100 nanometers in diameter.

Research scientists at the Fraunhofer Institute for Laser Technology ILT in Aachen have developed a technique by which the composition of such particles can be precisely analyzed. "The statutory limit values for fine particle emissions are based on the total particle weight," explains Dr. Cord Fricke-Begemann, project manager at the ILT. "Large particles are, however, much heavier than small ones. Weight measurements do not provide any information on the quantity of ultra-fine particles in the fine dust, but they are often more harmful than the larger particles."

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091005094919.htm


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

Scary. What kind of a respirator do you use?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hi Naomi:
I have the original version of this one.
I use it when sanding and when I open the shop door and arid blasting out the fine particles at the end of a session.
I don't know how much it helps but I feel better using iit.

I also use an ambient air filter to catch airborne fines after I leave the shop at night.
I don't usually run it during the day as it can circulate particles back into the air while I am working.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/TR-1000/Trend-Mk1-Full-Face-Mask


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Bob you are 100% right I have seen on TV 2 different doctors explaining the same thing and it scared me because I never used a dust collector or even a mask and my wife say that I cough often and have a funny cough shot and sharp.
So you young guys starting out make sure you do it right.

Thanks Bob


----------



## 13045 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a dust collecter, a 1000 cfm air filtration system and a powered face mask but still have a dust problem, I think about the only way to avoid the dust is stay away from the mill and shop and that will only happen when they plant me. I have been thinking about a system to circulate the air through a large filter from end to end in the shop. but haven't figured a way to pay for it.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob,

I too was looking around for 'Dust Collection.'

Then I found this site and a lot of information, more than I know what to do with.

http://tinyurl.com/yaqdpdo

W. Kirk Crawford
Tularosa, New Mexico


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*GMman* this is the part of the dust that actually kills you.
The bigger parts that stick to your clothes just make your wife wnat to kill you! <g>

*Kirk*:
Thanks for the link.
I will bookmark it here for reference.

********************************, do what you can do .

I blow my shop out with compressed air hopefully to deal with those small particles .
It's not ideal but everything helps.

I am subscribed to Sciencedaily and quite often get information before it's massaged by the press or special interest groups.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Interesting and topical thread. I guess we have all know it is healthier to live in the country side than the big city for quite some time. All that smog and other cr&p that we breath all day long - but things are getting better in the cities too.

I have the perfect solution in my workshop for breathing sterile air. Most of the air that I breath in the workshop is sterilised first at about 1500 - 2000° C. Which will destroy fine dust particle and 99.99% of bacteria and bugs. This is easily achieved with the small, very portable and versatile sterilisation unit which fits into your mouth very comfortably - the biggest disadvantage is the high taxes imposed by the governments in Europe for the fuel which generates the heat to provide absolutely sterile air into your lungs - at the moment the tax is about 4€/$6 for a pack of 20 !!!!!!


----------



## 13045 (Oct 6, 2009)

I used that system for almost 50 years along with dust and other stuff in the air , so that is why I need to clean the air and keep feeding the wood habit now.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

So I guess I am gonna have to start wearing an SBCA while walking through the neighborhood!!......Just kiddin'. I will have be more vigilant in using the dust collector and wearing a good mask.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tony, I used that system for 40 odd years ( about 50 a day).
I dodged the bullet and am smoke free for about 15 years.
I built a whole wood shop with the savings. <g>
I'm pretty careful with what's left of my lungs.
You will quit when youare ready Tony and not a second before that.

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

I quit and start and quit and start - have done for 40 years now, I just enjoy the damn things too much - hey at least its my only vice, apart from spending money on tools.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Like I said Bud, you will quit when you are ready. 
I'm not much of a "preacher" having quit roughly 40,000 times before it worked. <g>

Bob


----------



## 13045 (Oct 6, 2009)

I know that I quit at least 4-5 times a year but finaly got it done. What has been real bad around here is the smoke and stuff coming out of the fires in Cal. and so Oregon, some days its so bad you can't see the hills 4 miles away thats what needs filtering right now.


----------



## JohninSD (Sep 29, 2009)

I quit the "sterilizers" about 25 years ago after using them for 20 years or so (wow I'm old) and now use a 3M Airstream when I'm making sawdust - $800 but way cheaper than a lung transplant. It also makes it more comfortable believe it or not - the fresh air stream blowing over my face keeps sweat from dripping into my eyes and not flinching from dust hitting my face just makes things go a lot smoother.


----------

